# Roast Beef/Turkey & Asparagus Appetizer



## Cerise (Jan 4, 2013)

This is very simple to put together (especially since I usually have deli thinly-sliced roast beef and/or turkey on hand), & tasty too. No need for exact measurements, as you can make as few, or as many as you like.

Rinse & trim fresh asparagus (snap off the woody ends). Steam the asparagus & plunge into an ice water bath. Pat asparagus dry. Next, spread each roast beef and/or turkey slice w/ a thin layer of a combo of about one part prepared horseradish to two parts sour cream or onion & chive cream cheese. (For the turkey, you can spread a thin layer of Dijon mustard instead.) Place one or two asparagus over the top & roll up. Let the asparagus tip(s) peek out of the top. If you want to get fancy, slice green onions in half lengthwise, & wrap around the bundles. Quick & simple. Enjoy.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 4, 2013)

Try cooking your asparagas in the micro. I rinse mine,take the bands off and put it back in the bag from the produce section. Micro for 2-3 minutes and you will have that snappy consistancy you want without any dirty dishes.

You appy sounds good I just thought I would share my shortcut.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 4, 2013)

Sounds yummy! (you had me at horseradish).

I too nuke asparagus, works every time!  Would not have thought of using the produce bag, good idea!


----------



## Cerise (Jan 7, 2013)

Time got away from me.  Vegetables do turn out nicely when cooked in the microwave - especially corn.  Thanks for the reminder.  Hope you give it a try.  Very simple & tasty.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 8, 2013)

Is that produce bag microwave safe? It could be giving off toxins if it isn't.


----------

